# Photodirector



## b_gossweiler (Jun 1, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how a company can clone a software of a competitor so on first look you might even think it's the real thing:
http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/events/enu/2011/Q2/photodirector2011/PhotoDirector2011-Presentation-ENU(Beta).pdf

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 1, 2011)

There's an expression over here, Beat, that goes something like "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery".

Interesting pricing though: $99.95!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope they have the same drama with Windows as their competitors do - thank heaven I use a Mac!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just downloaded the beta and had a quick play. First impressions aren't great!!


----------



## Evan (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been playing with it too since they are giving away a free version to beta testers.

It isn't bad for a first version.  

I don't know how you can think this is lightroom clone.  I mean....the histogram is on the left.  Totally different.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the cleaner look of the interface over Lightroom and it supports native RAW conversion for Canon & Nikon which is nice. There is also list view (Like Aperture) which is good to see. It will probably remain Windows only though so I doubt it will be an option for me.


----------

